# Join applicants with OLD ACS format



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys,
Please give us details such as, points, status, ACS date, so on which can help each other to know the current statistics of AUS for old ACS applicant


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> Please give us details such as, points, status, ACS date, so on which can help each other to know the current statistics of AUS for old ACS applicant


55+5(NSW SS), ACS 262113 - 01.03.2013 old format - 5 years experience. App lodged 01.08.2013. Waiting


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

ACS 261313 - Dec 2012 old format - 8 years experience. NSW ack received (41**) on 29.07.2013. Waiting


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

ACS 261313 Old Format (22-04-2013) - 6 Years Experience. NSW ack received (13/405*) on 26-07-2013. Waiting


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I applied ACS on Oct 2012 and I got positive assessment on 23th Nov 12.
I claimed 5.7 yrs of exp and I lodged application ( 189) on 10th Aug , All docs front loaded waiting for CO.
Hope nothing goes wrong with anybody.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

ACS +ve 26 April 2013, ACS exp: 3 years, Points: 60, EOI: 15th July, Visa Lodge: 16 Aug 2013, C0: not yet , Grant: not yet


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ACS +ve 23 August 2012, ACS exp: 2 years 9 Months, Points: 60, EOI: 11th July Invite : waiting


----------



## Devi1986 (Sep 6, 2013)

How can we identify between old and new acs format ?


----------



## Devi1986 (Sep 6, 2013)

ACS 261313 Old Format (24-04-2013) 
5 + Years Experience
NSW ack received :-18 july(13/37**)
nsw approval waiting.....


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ACS 261314, Old Format Jan 2012
8+ yrs of experience
Applied ACT SS on 29th July and waiting for approval


----------



## Devi1986 (Sep 6, 2013)

0z_dream 
I have heard about 2 years deduction.in case of ss,will DIAC reduce our 2 years?if so I can't meet my point score.now it is 55+5(ss).


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

ACS +ve 25 April 2013, ACS exp: 3 years, Points: 60, EOI: 15th July, Visa Lodge: 25 Aug 2013, C0: not yet , Grant: not yet


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Devi1986 said:


> 0z_dream
> I have heard about 2 years deduction.in case of ss,will DIAC reduce our 2 years?if so I can't meet my point score.now it is 55+5(ss).


Yesterday I checked with my agent, he was surprised to see some of the applicants including me are scared about our old format of acs, he said it is for the new acs applicants, not for applicants who already got result , if it so then acs needs to do assessment again for lakhs of applications from 2012 which would be valid till 2014 which makes no sense and hug issue. we, some here are not just the applicants to aus, but lakhs of them, so don't be panic guys. Also about DIAC, even if a person with new format can be rejected for many other reasons, it does not mean it is due to old format. If it is so on worst condition then ACS and DAIC will announce to reassess all applicants , like how they announced for ICT suspension. They cannot do anything without any notice to applicants, just like CO feels and reducing so not possible, oz s are so strict to rules and they wont do without any prior public notice. He also said if any such changes happens for old acs they DIAC need to inform all the MARA agents.


----------



## Devi1986 (Sep 6, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Yesterday I checked with my agent, he was surprised to see some of the applicants including me are scared about our old format of acs, he said it is for the new acs applicants, not for applicants who already got result , if it so then acs needs to do assessment again for lakhs of applications from 2012 which would be valid till 2014 which makes no sense and hug issue. we, some here are not just the applicants to aus, but lakhs of them, so don't be panic guys. Also about DIAC, even if a person with new format can be rejected for many other reasons, it does not mean it is due to old format. If it is so on worst condition then ACS and DAIC will announce to reassess all applicants , like how they announced for ICT suspension. They cannot do anything without any notice to applicants, just like CO feels and reducing so not possible, oz s are so strict to rules and they wont do without any prior public notice. He also said if any such changes happens for old acs they DIAC need to inform all the MARA agents.


Thank u for ur reply 0z_dream.feel some relief .please let us know abt any change regarding this...


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Sure


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Sure


Hi Oz_Dream, 

This is definitely a good effort you have put in for all the people with old ACS format. 
This will help a lot of active and silent community members.

+1 for your effort. :thumb::thumb:

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

My consultant (mara) said that he will drop a mail to diac on monday and check if this is applicable, so that thigs can be confirmed.

He also said that if all the work u have done is full time and relevent to ur occupaion then there will be no problem.


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks birender..
Do keep us informed  hope we get a positive response from diac..


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Birender said:


> My consultant (mara) said that he will drop a mail to diac on monday and check if this is applicable, so that thigs can be confirmed.
> 
> He also said that if all the work u have done is full time and relevent to ur occupaion then there will be no problem.


Thanks do share the response from DIAC to your agent


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys,
Today one of our friends got grant
Joyjohn
__________________
ACS(261313) Feb 5/ May 8 | IELTS Jun 7 | EOI Jun 8 | Invitation Jul 1 | Visa App Jul 6 | PCC(India) Jul 16 | Med test/cleared Jul 23/Aug 5 | Direct Grant 9 Sep 

he has mention in this link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...on-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-29.html


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

As per my observation, the work ex will be deducted if your work experience is not deeply related to your occupation.

In that case DIAC will deduct your work ex.

In case DIAC would start deducting work ex as per ACS, then everyone would have started doing so. They are not fools and i am sure they work in a coordinated environment.

If your can prove that your work ex is as per your occupation, then you can claim it, even if it is not in your ACS letter.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

JoyJohn has also claimed the deducted 2 yrs and Co considered his 2 yrs too.. thats great news for all..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ce-without-considering-acs-deemed-date-4.html


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

infopath with old acs format has got GRANT TODAY


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> infopath with old acs format has got GRANT TODAY


Thanks OZ_Dream for sharing this great news. *sigh of relief *


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> infopath with old acs format has got GRANT TODAY


Hmmm .. Hate to come up with annoying observations but the location for infopath shows as " sydeny" Sydney I believe it is so 2 years qualifying experience wont apply to him ..............:flame:


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

kmann said:


> Thanks OZ_Dream for sharing this great news. *sigh of relief *


infopath's location is sydney


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Birender said:


> infopath's location is sydney


What about JoyJohn ??


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

kmann said:


> What about JoyJohn ??


Joejohn is from India

He applied with new ACS report without deducting the experience prior to the Deeming Date

The Question I will have for Joejohn is the does the deduction if applied cause a impact on

For example you may have more than 7 years and less than 8 and have 10 points wether you deduct or not 

ACS extract ( post removal of personal info) can give a exact picture


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Joejohn is from India
> 
> He applied with new ACS report without deducting the experience prior to the Deeming Date
> 
> ...


Joyjohn has 8.5 yrs of exp without any deduction check this link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...on-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-31.html


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Do u think a person who has no affect if acs reduce 2 or not like u said 7 years, will he take risk to claim that exp?. i dont think so


This is what he stated:

"I have 8.5 years of experience in the last 10 years and ACS reduced 2 years out of it. Which means I got only 6.5 years which I can claim as skilled, even though ACS letter has listed 8.5 years of accepted experience. In EOI I had put all 8.5 which ACS has listed and points were calculated based on that."


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Do u think a person who has no affect if acs reduce 2 or not like u said 7 years, will he take risk to claim that exp?. i dont think so


I did take risk and claimed that exp.


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

kmann said:


> What about JoyJohn ??


I'm offshore, in India.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

joejohn said:


> I did take risk and claimed that exp.


That was really a great step, which most of us are scared to do,


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Do u think a person who has no affect if acs reduce 2 or not like u said 7 years, will he take risk to claim that exp?. i dont think so


Good point the brains too busy thinking of bad things


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

GOT GRANT with OLD ACS
adnan063
263112 ACS app/+ive:18-02-13/ 15-04-13, IELTS (8.5,7.5,7.5,6.5) EOI 4-03-13 SA SS app/+ive: 11-05-13/23-05-13 Visa Lgd: 28-06-2013 MED:24-07-2013 CO-Team4: 28/8/13 Grant:9-9-2013
he says
"Old format ACS. Claimed 60 points with 5years of experience."
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1334.html


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Good point the brains too busy thinking of bad things


we all are on same boat, hope all will get good result


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I got positive ACS on 25th March 2013, As per the letter below.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 04/02 - 10/04 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Systems Administrator
Employer: 
Country: INDIA
Dates: 11/04 - 03/10 (5yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Systems Administrator
Employer: 
Country: INDIA
Dates: 03/10 - 05/12 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Systems Engineer
Employer: 
Country: INDIA
Dates: 05/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Technical Lead
Employer: 
Country: INDIA.
so in total I have 10 years and 9 month employment, I can clime 15 points for experience, As per new format if they reduce 2 years still I am having 8+ years and still can clime 15 points, Correct me if I am thinking wrong.

Raghuveer....


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

RRag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got positive ACS on 25th March 2013, As per the letter below.
> 
> ...


Depends upon what ur education is recognizes as 

if AQF Bachelor then 2 yrs
if only AQF master (without Bachelor) then 4 yrs 
and more so, please check on the ACS site the criteria pdf.


But I seriously hope all your experience is counted.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

GUys,
NSW grant
rahulmenda, his timeline
Software Engg. | NSW Invite: 10-05-13 | eVisa : 20-05-13 | 1st CO : 03-06-13 | Verify..Call : 29-07-13 | 2nd CO : 05-08-13 | Grant: 09-09-13
from his timeline it is clear he has old acs format


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> GUys,
> NSW grant
> rahulmenda, his timeline
> Software Engg. | NSW Invite: 10-05-13 | eVisa : 20-05-13 | 1st CO : 03-06-13 | Verify..Call : 29-07-13 | 2nd CO : 05-08-13 | Grant: 09-09-13
> from his timeline it is clear he has old acs format


all experience counted?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

yes, i checked with him:
he says 
"It is old one as per requirements of the ACS as of May 2005. below is my points list


Age - 25, Job Exp. 8.9 months (ACS) - 10, Educational qualifications - 15, NSW SS - 5."

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1346.html


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Next GRANT
josh.machine (189)
his timeline
Visa Grant:10Sep'13, CO Assigned:5Sep'13, Medicals/PCC:28July'13, VisaFiled:8July'13, EOI:1July'13, IELTS:29May'13, ACS:4th April'13 Analyst Programmer

His acs also in OLD format ( April 4th last month of old format)


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Josh.machine
Says
"Thanks for your wishes folks, just to clarify on few questions here.
I had not uploaded form 80 or 1221, i was not reached by CO at all till now. I have submitted the usual documents which everyone else has. No deduction in experience either from ACS or from DIAC.

Hope that helps.
"


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Josh.machine
> Says
> "Thanks for your wishes folks, just to clarify on few questions here.
> I had not uploaded form 80 or 1221, i was not reached by CO at all till now. I have submitted the usual documents which everyone else has. No deduction in experience either from ACS or from DIAC.
> ...


Thanks for sharing Good news 
Can u pls update ur signature !!!


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Josh.machine
> Says
> "Thanks for your wishes folks, just to clarify on few questions here.
> I had not uploaded form 80 or 1221, i was not reached by CO at all till now. I have submitted the usual documents which everyone else has. No deduction in experience either from ACS or from DIAC.
> ...


Now i feel some relaxed guys...


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

ACS 2012 December, ACS accepted 5 years of my experience that time...


----------



## Allanki (Sep 12, 2013)

I have applied with OLD ACS letter with 60 points, claiming 10 points for my experience. 

Hope this would help others 

Here are my timelines

Anzsco 261313 ; 190 subclass
ACS +Ve : 15th March 2013
EOI : 23th March 2013
NSW SS Applied : 23rd March 2013
NSW SS Approved : 1st July 2013
Invite : 3rd July 2013
Visa Lodged : 18th July 2013
Direct Grant : 12th Sept 2013


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Allanki said:


> I have applied with OLD ACS letter with 60 points, claiming 10 points for my experience.
> 
> Hope this would help others
> 
> ...


Heartiest congratulations for the grant :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Allanki said:


> I have applied with OLD ACS letter with 60 points, claiming 10 points for my experience.
> 
> Hope this would help others
> 
> ...


Congrats allanki :clap2: so happy to hear this news


----------



## Allanki (Sep 12, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Congrats allanki :clap2: so happy to hear this news


Thought to share so that some of you guys here may feel relaxed.....


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Allanki said:


> Thought to share so that some of you guys here may feel relaxed.....


yes sure..


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone who applied in 189 with 60 points and claimed all the work ex (Old ACS)?


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi birender,

Count me in .. Eoi on 24 July with 60 points.
U r eoi date?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

8rash said:


> Hi birender,
> 
> Count me in .. Eoi on 24 July with 60 points.
> U r eoi date?
> ...


i lodged my application on 26th Aug. Systems analyst


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> yes sure..


but the problem is there are few guys in another thread had been refused because of the old format of ACS. it seems like depend on the CO now.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Not everyone is on this forum. Does that mean there would be other people who got this kinda terrible mails ...


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Birender said:


> Not everyone is on this forum. Does that mean there would be other people who got this kinda terrible mails ...


Bro, your bums have been on fire for a while now ?  
Nothing serious.. just playing


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> Bro, your bums have been on fire for a while now ?
> Nothing serious.. just playing


Bro things are serious now. 

no specific criteria has beenmentioned by DIAC. In which scenario they are deducting the work ex?

Bums are on fire but the source of fire is unknown , and it started hurting a lot now 

And i am not the only one in the boat


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

8rash said:


> Hi birender,
> 
> Count me in .. Eoi on 24 July with 60 points.
> U r eoi date?
> ...


How many points are you claiming for your work ex?


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Few means I think 4 applicants, we don't know the actual issue, there r many positive results. Consider that positive results only.


Mate, Please update your signature


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

My agent says we could claim full points since it has no where specified or Diac has not responded to any of the emails which they wrote to seek clarification . He we claimed 10 points

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry to post my 100 th post with this news.

Guys this is something to worry about,I am not sure whether this is only for 190,CO has asked yo reduce the experience as he holds old ACS.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gnize-other-years-experience.html#post1721105


----------



## Allanki (Sep 12, 2013)

srikar said:


> Sorry to post my 100 th post with this news.
> 
> Guys this is something to worry about,I am not sure whether this is only for 190,CO has asked yo reduce the experience as he holds old ACS.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gnize-other-years-experience.html#post1721105


This is something annoying. I see there is no consistency in issuing the Grants. I successfully claimed points for my full experience with old ACS letter.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

srikar said:


> Sorry to post my 100 th post with this news.
> 
> Guys this is something to worry about,I am not sure whether this is only for 190,CO has asked yo reduce the experience as he holds old ACS.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gnize-other-years-experience.html#post1721105


Is anyone planning to withdraw application after this?


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys i just noticed something. Please correct me if i am wrong.

All the work deductions were done for software engineers.

I guess i am right. Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

it is for acs, not just for 261313,


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> it is for acs, not just for 261313,


I am talking abot the deductions done by DIAC on old ACS letters.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys, anyone got anything to worry about? i am still scared about this.

Any info anyone got from his/her agent?

Please comment.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

no updates from my agent..


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Same here he is slow.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Another deduction 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-invites-awaiting-co-1314.html#post1913665


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

Birender said:


> Another deduction
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-invites-awaiting-co-1314.html#post1913665


That explains why people who made mistake to over claim points are still getting grant!

The below statement is what made difference -
"I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied."


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

i think it is time to accept that they will reduce our exp for old acs to be fair with new acs format..


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

applicants with 65 or more who have old acs, r getting grant without knowing that co had reduced their exp, but still eligible, im really worried now


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

joejohn said:


> That explains why people who made mistake to over claim points are still getting grant!
> 
> The below statement is what made difference -
> "I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied."


That means people with 60 points will get rejected. 

But there is a guy dwh.ramana, who had 60 points with 15 points for work ex, got a grant last week.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Birender said:


> That means people with 60 points will get rejected.
> 
> But there is a guy dwh.ramana, who had 60 points with 15 points for work ex, got a grant last week.


he has applied for EOI on 1st may
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/149524-1-july-2013-a-9.html#post1217418

he has also re assessed on may but submitted for the first acs for EOI
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/149524-1-july-2013-a-10.html

May be it must be due to prior to july


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> he has applied for EOI on 1st may
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/149524-1-july-2013-a-9.html#post1217418
> 
> he has also re assessed on may but submitted for the first acs for EOI
> ...


1st may - by then ACS rules were changed.

The applicant who just got work ex deducted, also got old ACS.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Birender said:


> 1st may - by then ACS rules were changed.
> 
> The applicant who just got work ex deducted, also got old ACS.


:rant::rant:


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Is there a possibility that they are reducing the work ex only for people who have more than 5 years of exp or is it regardless of number of experience. 

We were earlier having the impression that people with old ACS format were getting grants, but those were one with 65 points 

I guess all you guys can do this time is to upload everything you have to support ur work exp and hope for the best.

My best wishes are with you guys. 

May you all get your grants without any problem.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

kmann said:


> Is there a possibility that they are reducing the work ex only for people who have more than 5 years of exp or is it regardless of number of experience.
> 
> We were earlier having the impression that people with old ACS format were getting grants, but those were one with 65 points
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wishes karan.

I saw dwh.ramana with got a grant with 60 points. Old acs format. 

There is no specific criteria i can see here.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

hmm yes, even i cant understand them, but many others who have 60 pointers are not getting grant


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> hmm yes, even i cant understand them, but many others who have 60 pointers are not getting grant


I didn't find any, please if you can share the source where you have seen 60 pointers getting rejected. 

it would be very helpful. I would proceed accordingly.

I saw one rejection of garrying. Thats it.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

neither getting rejected nor granted for old acs who has 55 +5


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

it is so frustrating, at least they can inform us if they need new format , also 60 points with it


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

i agree. there is no notification on their website.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

but hope for the best there many got approved for full exp even with new format by DIAC by giving all full proof, so it is not completely related to acs


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

yup..


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

anyone with 60 points got a grant here??


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

Birender said:


> anyone with 60 points got a grant here??


Hi Birender,

What is your grant status friend. You have old ACS with 60 points.

Thanks


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

mandeeps said:


> Hi Birender,
> 
> What is your grant status friend. You have old ACS with 60 points.
> 
> Thanks


I am still waiting for CO...
What abt u?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

From spreadsheet: ACS(old)

rahu	Offshore	190	261312 - Developer Programmer	60	Granted:9-Oct-2013	43.

srinu_srn	Offshore	190 261313 - Software Engineer	60	Granted: 14-Oct-2013	

SS28	Offshore	190.	261313 - Software Engineer	60.	Granted:3-Sep-2013


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> From spreadsheet: ACS(old)
> 
> rahu	Offshore	190	261312 - Developer Programmer	60	Granted:9-Oct-2013	43.
> 
> ...


Thing is there are from 190 not 189.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

there were some cases from 189 as well.. dwh_ramana was one of them..

lets see what happens.. fingers crossed


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Thing is there are from 190 not 189.


189 -OLD ACS 2613

infopath- 60 points: Grant: Sept 09
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...fusal-experts-please-help-30.html#post1667089

JoeJohn
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...fusal-experts-please-help-31.html#post1669690

and some others.. i ll try to find more


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> 189 -OLD ACS 2613
> 
> infopath- 60 points: Grant: Sept 09
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/192546-having-hard-time-immigration-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-30.html#post1667089
> ...


Thats really promising.


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

Birender said:


> I am still waiting for CO...
> What abt u?


I have received invitation in this round, and lodged the application.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

mandeeps said:


> I have received invitation in this round, and lodged the application.


Mandeeps whats your timeline?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Old acs grants 261313
srikar
261313|Old ACS|IELTS:7Reval-W|189-05/08:30/08|PCC 14/10|MEDS 12/10|CO ??|Grant: 28/10/2013
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-189-190-visa-applicants-293.html#post2182249


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Old acs grants 261313
> srikar
> 261313|Old ACS|IELTS:7Reval-W|189-05/08:30/08|PCC 14/10|MEDS 12/10|CO ??|Grant: 28/10/2013
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-293.html#post2182249


But srikar has not put his initial two years right?


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

samkalu said:


> But srikar has not put his initial two years right?


Yes I did not claim my initial 2 yrs of exp( as it is in parallel with my education) .Please dont consider my case for old ACS as I also have 65 points,They may have deducted 5 points for but still I have 60


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

srikar said:


> Yes I did not claim my initial 2 yrs of exp( as it is in parallel with my education) .Please dont consider my case for old ACS as I also have 65 points,They may have deducted 5 points for but still I have 60


Hold on u mean all your post qualifing exp was calculated?


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Hold on u mean all your post qualifing exp was calculated?


Yes ,I claimed 10 points for my exp from 2007-2013 PG completed in 2007.that is why I did not claim first 2 years(2005-2007) just in case CO may think I am over claiming I have sufficient proofs ,but do not want to take the risk.

On top of it,I have 65,they might / might not have deducted 5 points for my first two years of post qualification experience.In all the cases I will have 60 or 60+,That is why I am saying not to consider my case.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

srikar said:


> Yes ,I claimed 10 points for my exp from 2007-2013 PG completed in 2007.that is why I did not claim first 2 years(2005-2007) just in case CO may think I am over claiming I have sufficient proofs ,but do not want to take the risk.
> 
> On top of it,I have 65,they might / might not have deducted 5 points for my first two years of post qualification experience.In all the cases I will have 60 or 60+,That is why I am saying not to consider my case.


So your saying if you have 65 with old acs it can be safe since min is 60?


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

samkalu said:


> So your saying if you have 65 with old acs it can be safe since min is 60?


Yes!


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

srikar said:


> Yes!


Thats good news I guess.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Thats good news I guess.


Btw all the very best on your grant.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Btw all the very best on your grant.


Thanks a lot samkalu.


----------



## rajikac (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi all

I lodged my evisa today. I also have the old ACS and I have only 60 points.
Hope I will hear good news from DIAC


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Mandeeps whats your timeline?


ACS: 4 apr 2013(old acs)
60 points
Invitation received : 21 oct
Visa lodged: 21 oct


----------



## goto2014 (Jul 21, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> you can see the date u received acs result if it was on or before april, 2013 , it is old format, fro may onwards acs is issuing in new format with yrs of deduction


Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have got my EOI invitation with 65 points this week. Before i submit the application, i thought it is worth to check with you as i have old ACS format and claiming points for all years that has been mentioned skilled in ACS result.

ACS i have got experience from 01/07 to 10/10 offshore exp
and 10/10 to 02/12 Australia experience.

In old format of ACS they had given this. And alos, i have completed my 3 years in Australia and i am claiming five point for overseas and 10 points for Australia experience. 

Please give your views as i am not very sure whether to use this same ACS application and take risk as i have from other post that there are chances that CO may reduce 2 years. In that case i will be left with 60 points.

IELTS : 0 points
Spouse : 5 points
Age : 30 points
Degree : 15 points
ACS : 15 points

Please respond as your inputs will be valuable.

Thanks.


----------



## goto2014 (Jul 21, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Hold on u mean all your post qualifing exp was calculated?


Hi Samkalu,



I Have applied EOI with old ACS letter and got invite on NOv 4th. 
I am still confused about my application whether to proceed with applying or not?

Please throw some light. It will be very helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

goto2014 said:


> Hi Samkalu,
> 
> I Have applied EOI with old ACS letter and got invite on NOv 4th.
> I am still confused about my application whether to proceed with applying or not?
> ...


I say apply. Iam also same. I plan to give strong proof for my exp. I have old acs also


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

Anybody with old format via RPL?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys

Anyone got any grants with the old acs recently?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Any updates fellow members?


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone got any grants with the old acs recently?


I did. I had old ACS via RPL and claimed 15 points for 8 years experience. I was scared that if they cut 6 years as per new rules, I will be left with 0 points of work experience but thanks to Almighty that they did not.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Minhas said:


> I did. I had old ACS via RPL and claimed 15 points for 8 years experience. I was scared that if they cut 6 years as per new rules, I will be left with 0 points of work experience but thanks to Almighty that they did not.


Thats good all thr best. Seems like another positive outcome for old acs


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Today there are some with old acs got GRANT, birender ,meetusingh1308


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Today there are some with old acs got GRANT, birender ,meetusingh1308


yessss... i am here


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

Birender said:


> yessss... i am here


Congratulations... I was closely following your post becuase you were 60 pointer with old ACS and I was 70 pointer with 15 points on stake due to rules changing, so I thought if you get your grant, I will still have the hope  Fortunately we both got the grant.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Minhas said:


> Anybody with old format via RPL?


Hi

Iam with old ACS RPL route....


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Birender said:


> yessss... i am here


At last an answer to our queries :tea:


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Iam with old ACS RPL route....


Well this reply is quite late. The day I put this question, I was almost sure that I am not going to get my grant and I started thinking on Plan B too.

Anyways, the good news is, that you are safe. They will not deduct any points from old ACS letter  :tea:


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

True


----------



## ssaifuddin (May 13, 2012)

Dear All

To me its new term Old ACS and New ACS.

I got my ACS on 31st July 2012.
is it consider as new or old?
What is RPL? Those who fall under old ACS category need to go through RPL process?

please help.

regards
Saifudin


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

Birender said:


> yessss... i am here



Hi Birender,
People are getting invitation with 60 points for 261112 ? when did you receive the invitation ? please reply me.
I am also having old acs format.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> To me its new term Old ACS and New ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Your have old acs as you received last year.

RPL is for the condidates who do not hold the degree major in computing and candidate have to prove their ability by RPL.

As you already have ACS, not need to worry about RPL.

Regards,


----------



## ssaifuddin (May 13, 2012)

Hi Maq_Qater

You are the boss. Replied so quickly.
Boss in my company there is down-sizing.
I doubt my name will be there and it will happen in April.

So 30th Apr will be my last day in company if my name is there.
I am expecting my invite on 16th December. If I upload all document same days and submit fees. Can i expect grant before 30th April 2014.

How much this effect my immigration case?



Thanks and regards
Saifuddin


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Maq_Qater
> 
> You are the boss. Replied so quickly.
> Boss in my company there is down-sizing.
> ...


Hi saif,

In my opinion below can be the possibility

You can calculate your days once you receive invitation. 

60 days of after invite to lodge visa
CO : 6-7 weeks
Missing docs : 28 days

so if you upload your all docs(without missing docs) on the same day of invitation you can expect your grant in 3 month.

With above all, if you receive invitation in next rounds you will be granted before 30-Apr-2013.

All the best.

Regards,


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Minhas said:


> Well this reply is quite late. The day I put this question, I was almost sure that I am not going to get my grant and I started thinking on Plan B too.
> 
> Anyways, the good news is, that you are safe. They will not deduct any points from old ACS letter  :tea:


muhib sb.. 
must share with me ur plan B too  as business analyst they are going to remove in next july...

Do u think they will include it in CSOl or not?


----------



## WayneWu411 (Dec 5, 2012)

Minhas said:


> I did. I had old ACS via RPL and claimed 15 points for 8 years experience. I was scared that if they cut 6 years as per new rules, I will be left with 0 points of work experience but thanks to Almighty that they did not.


Hi Minhas,
My case is in almost the same situation with yours, because the major of my wife who is the primary applicant is about financial and insurance etc.
In the mid of last month, we got the invitation, and we are preparing for elodge which would be submitted in a few days.
Hope we could have a good luck just like you.
By the way, would you please tell me whether your application is under 189 or 190?


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

*Old ACS vs new ACS*

Hi,

I have my ACS done in April 2013 and new ACS rule of deducting 2 years changed after that. But my ACS letter have all my experience mentioned.

I have lodged my EOI with 60 points on 16th nov 2013 considering ACS have considered all my experience in March 2013.

Please advise is this OK?


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

rahulk.4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my ACS done in April 2013 and new ACS rule of deducting 2 years changed after that. But my ACS letter have all my experience mentioned.
> 
> ...


Have you got an Invitation yet??..If No,then I would suggest you to withdraw your EOI ASAP, as you will definitely fall short of points when CO assess your case.DIAC will surely reject your application as you will fall short of points after removing 2 years of your experience..goodluck!


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks.

I heard DIAC considered experience whatever is mentioned on ACS letter.

Anyways, i lodged EOI on 16th Nov under code 2613 and I am still far away to get invitation. Meanwhile I m trying ielts to score 7 each and once i ll achieve 7 each, i ll update my EOI and won't claim for this 5 extra points of first two years of work


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

rahulk.4 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I heard DIAC considered experience whatever is mentioned on ACS letter.
> 
> Anyways, i lodged EOI on 16th Nov under code 2613 and I am still far away to get invitation. Meanwhile I m trying ielts to score 7 each and once i ll achieve 7 each, i ll update my EOI and won't claim for this 5 extra points of first two years of work


Well ok..I have seen some people get their visas rejected just because they went ahead claiming points according to the old ACS assessment..DIAC clearly removed 2/4/6 years irrespective of their assessment..DIAC rules bud!!


----------



## Pepraoz (May 17, 2012)

kalch99 said:


> Well ok..I have seen some people get their visas rejected just because they went ahead claiming points according to the old ACS assessment..DIAC clearly removed 2/4/6 years irrespective of their assessment..DIAC rules bud!!


I have seen some rejection cases of who claimed point without respecting the "deemed date" of new acs letters. Is there any new recently case of rejection of old acs? Can you show me the thread? I saw many grant on November with old acs letter.


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

kalch99 said:


> Well ok..I have seen some people get their visas rejected just because they went ahead claiming points according to the old ACS assessment..DIAC clearly removed 2/4/6 years irrespective of their assessment..DIAC rules bud!!


yes they considers the experience whatever is mentioned on ACS letter and they do not require and have no time to calculate your experience. That's why they made assessment authority i.e. ACS

Still I am not sure what is correct, I have not heard any case rejected because of old ACS letter and have not seen even any thread here in this forum.


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

*Anyone VISA granted with Old ACS letter*

Anyone there who got VISA with his/her old ACS letter i.e. 2 years of experience after graduation is not deducted and mentioned on his/her letter.

Pls. reply. This is very important


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

rahulk.4 said:


> yes they considers the experience whatever is mentioned on ACS letter and they do not require and have no time to calculate your experience. That's why they made assessment authority i.e. ACS
> 
> Still I am not sure what is correct, I have not heard any case rejected because of old ACS letter and have not seen even any thread here in this forum.


Well..if thats the case and you are so confident about it..go ahead and claim points according to your old ACS assessment..goodluck!!


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rahulk.4 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I heard DIAC considered experience whatever is mentioned on ACS letter.
> 
> Anyways, i lodged EOI on 16th Nov under code 2613 and I am still far away to get invitation. Meanwhile I m trying ielts to score 7 each and once i ll achieve 7 each, i ll update my EOI and won't claim for this 5 extra points of first two years of work


Hi,

There are some expat users in same thread that got grant with old ACS letter and their experience considered what ACS has assessed. But if you want to increase your chance you can improve your IELTS score and update your EOI.

Regards,


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys,
No issues for old ACS, but for 190 it is depend upon the state, nsw is not accepting old ACS and asking for new ACS, but for other states and 189 no issues for proof check the spreadsheet

Anna


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

Birender said:


> there were some cases from 189 as well.. dwh_ramana was one of them..
> 
> lets see what happens.. fingers crossed


hi birender,
please tell me your EOI date and date of invitation ? nowadays we not getting invitation with 60 points for 2611112. please reply me.


----------



## rajikac (Jun 21, 2013)

hey guys
I also have the OLD ACS letter but I applied for 489 visa claiming full experience till now. To tell you guys I still didn't get a problem and on 18th December CO asked me to send Meds and PCC.

As I know I'm in the last stage of the process and I think CO using what is mentioned in the ACS letter. So I think Im safe.

But lets see what happens


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rajikac said:


> hey guys
> I also have the OLD ACS letter but I applied for 489 visa claiming full experience till now. To tell you guys I still didn't get a problem and on 18th December CO asked me to send Meds and PCC.
> 
> As I know I'm in the last stage of the process and I think CO using what is mentioned in the ACS letter. So I think Im safe.
> ...


Hi,

Thats again one more postive news for all of us..which state u have applied for?

All the best

Regards,


----------



## rajikac (Jun 21, 2013)

I applied for South Australia


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rajikac said:


> hey guys
> I also have the OLD ACS letter but I applied for 489 visa claiming full experience till now. To tell you guys I still didn't get a problem and on 18th December CO asked me to send Meds and PCC.
> 
> As I know I'm in the last stage of the process and I think CO using what is mentioned in the ACS letter. So I think Im safe.
> ...


Hi rajkac,

What was your qualification for your occupation(ICT Test Eng.) and how many point you claimed for that?

Regards,


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I personally know some of the applicants who claimed full points for experience and whoes application was refused by CO because of old ACS letter. So...please do your ground work before apply with old ACS letter and claiming full points.

Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajikac (Jun 21, 2013)

I have only 60 points and I have a BSc IT degree which ACS considered as a major in computing


----------



## Pepraoz (May 17, 2012)

If you really want to help, could you share some details about these applicants? I guess it would be very important for some applicants with old acs letter know about points, profession code, experience time and lodging date of these rejections. 
I have searched these cases but there aren´t recent cases in the forum.

Thanks!



khatri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I personally know some of the applicants who claimed full points for experience and whoes application was refused by CO because of old ACS letter. So...please do your ground work before apply with old ACS letter and claiming full points.
> 
> ...


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Pepraoz said:


> If you really want to help, could you share some details about these applicants? I guess it would be very important for some applicants with old acs letter know about points, profession code, experience time and lodging date of these rejections.
> I have searched these cases but there aren´t recent cases in the forum.
> 
> Thanks!


I agree with pepraoz.

Dear khatri: if you can provide us some reference that will really help us to understand.


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> I agree with pepraoz.
> 
> Dear khatri: if you can provide us some reference that will really help us to understand.


One applied for 190 under NSW SS under developer programmer and other applied for 189 under software engineer category. Contact sone mara agent or do some rnd on net. My intension was just to make you guys aware that there are cases ...and do your proper ground work..
.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi All,

'OZIND' also got grant with old ACS and shared on below thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-592.html

Regards,
Maq


----------



## rajikac (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi guys

I got my grant letter on 08-01-2014. I applied with my old ACS letter and that only contains 2.5 years of experience but when I applied the Visa I claimed for full experience up to the date I applied visa. So I was able to claim points for 3 years of experience.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rajikac said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got my grant letter on 08-01-2014. I applied with my old ACS letter and that only contains 2.5 years of experience but when I applied the Visa I claimed for full experience up to the date I applied visa. So I was able to claim points for 3 years of experience.


Hi rajikac,

Many Congr8s :clap2: to you and thanks for updating us.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

I dont think I updated this thread. I also got the grant on 8th jan. iam mentioning it here coz I got old acs as well.


----------



## Gaurav Vas (Nov 16, 2013)

There must be some criteria that they are considering for granting visa with old ACS. Anyway, Congratulations to all those who got through the process.. !


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

samkalu said:


> I dont think I updated this thread. I also got the grant on 8th jan. iam mentioning it here coz I got old acs as well.


Congr8s... This is really a positive hope for all old ACS candidates.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Hope all the pending old acs ppl get the grant soon.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Any update on this forum?

Please keep updating


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
i have applied with old acs, co contacted me for other documents, but didnt mention any thing regarding my acs result


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> i have applied with old acs, co contacted me for other documents, but didnt mention any thing regarding my acs result


Same here...


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi 0z_dream/ Vamshi4happy,

Thats really a positive news, Hope you both will receive grant very soon.

All the best layball:


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

U will get it


----------



## surikolluru (Jan 31, 2012)

Guys, 

Please read my post in this link and provide your feedback especially of Oz_Dream?

no-skill-level-requirement-date-acs-result-letter.html

Regards,
SK


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Friends, 

Here is one more example with old ACS format and got succeeded to get Grant...

I have applied with OLD ACS format and today I got my grant..

So keep your hopes positive who have already applied and waiting... Good luck my friends...

Regards, 
Vamshi.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Here is one more example with old ACS format and got succeeded to get Grant...
> 
> ...


All the best!!


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Here is one more example with old ACS format and got succeeded to get Grant...
> 
> ...


Thats great...congr8s and all the best for future.


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have few doubts to be cleared before I go ahead and apply VISA as I have got the invite to apply VISA>

I have exact 60 points and my ACS was done on 29th April 2013 which has 2 years of validity. My doubt is whatever experience i have gained after ACS was completed, how I will show that experience. Because including the experience I have gained after ACS authority have assessed my exprience, I have exact 60 points and now its being almost 1 year since my ACS was completed.

Please advise. Would there be any issue?

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

rajikac said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got my grant letter on 08-01-2014. I applied with my old ACS letter and that only contains 2.5 years of experience but when I applied the Visa I claimed for full experience up to the date I applied visa. So I was able to claim points for 3 years of experience.


Did you submitted any proof for the experienace that was not counted in 2.5 years i.e extra 6 months exp proof, how you were able to manager. Mine case is also same. In My ACS total overseas experience mentioned is 2 year 5 months and i claimed for 3 years to get 5 pts. How i will show extra 7 months experience??


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rahulk.4 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have few doubts to be cleared before I go ahead and apply VISA as I have got the invite to apply VISA>
> 
> ...


If you are in same company and same role no issue, you can claim after acs but if you change company you have to update acs first and apply with new acs letter

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi friends,
On 8th oct i got the grant with the OLD ACS format. Who ever having the old ACS FORMAT, Please lodge the visa without having any hesitation.


----------



## ArjunLeo (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, as in signed up today but following it silently since the last couple of years, well here is my query or rather my current status:

My skill assessment from ACS is due to expire on 5th Feb 2015, meanwhile i have updated my EOI application claiming 70 points with full experience and have filed for Vic SS on 18th Jan 2015.

Going by the processing time of Victoria, it seems they will not respond before March, hence my doubt is, supposing Victoria application is successful and the invite goes ahead, will the CO ask me to go for reassessment as the ACS letter would be expired?

apologize for the long post


----------

